
Show HN: BackYourStack – Support your open source dependencies - znarfor
https://backyourstack.com/
======
znarfor
Hi, I'm François, an engineer at Open Collective and this is one of my first
projects there.

When I joined Open Collective, I was excited to see so many great Open Source
projects (like Babel, Webpack, etc ...) managing their financing on the
platform. However, it was also quickly clear to me that most users of these
Open Source projects have absolutely no idea about their efforts to become
financially sustainable.

Discussing this problem within the team, we thought scanning for dependencies
(such as package.json and composer.json) would be a simple way of matching
users with projects, BackYourStack was born.

We started this for the community to use and own. It's Open Source itself and
we would love to provide more detection patterns, also feature other financing
strategies (outside of Open Collective). Looking forward to your feedback!

